# On her phone for over 3 miles with a child in the front.......



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Its quite often I see shocking driving in my area (mainly from taxi drivers), but this took the biscuit.

On another note, my in car camera let me down as the full footage for the 3miles wasn't recorded, but anywhere......

The first videos shows her zooming up to my car beginning at 14 secs, initially the video looks like another impatient driver, but what I can see which the video is not clear is that she is on her mobile phone and making it 100% obvious. At 33 secs, on the second video clearly shows she's on the phone, as we turn left at the roundabout an ambulance comes up on blues, and she nearly decides to overtake me when I pull over for the ambulance, still on her phone, this is way my footage ends, but this carried on for another 2 miles.





I was supposed to turn off at a early point but I decided to stick with her, being in front and managed to end the journey outside her house.

Where, I gave her mouthful, the fact she had a child in the front seat just made it worse, she denied it all and denied that the child was in the front seat.

Her excuse was her grandmother had just died, to which I reply you wouldn't want to kill someone else whilst being on the phone! Much of her driving was swerving all over the road, but again my camera let me down! I need to buy a new one!

Rang the police to offer the video because it was pretty disgusting her driving, but they have said all they can do is a observation as it would need an actual police officer to witness?

Doesn't stop me posting a link to this thread on their FB and Twitter accounts!

What do you think? Am I being over the top!?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*NO your right*

I was on the M6 last week a women in a mini was reading a newspaper on the steering wheel


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

If that's the worst driving you've seen, you must have a lot of time on your hands to consider reporting it.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> If that's the worst driving you've seen, you must have a lot of time on your hands to consider reporting it.


Its not the worse I seen, but the worse when you take the duration into account 3 miles which took about 15 mins.

And you right, I got plenty of time this afternoon. If I did the same for all the taxi drivers around my area, it would become a full time job!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Saj said:


> Its not the worse I seen, but the worse when you take the duration into account 3 miles which took about 15 mins.
> 
> And you right, I got plenty of time this afternoon. If I did the same for all the taxi drivers around my area, it would become a full time job!


It doesn't even seem close to dangerous driving. If she chooses to endanger herself though, who cares?

I think you need to get out more.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I see most private hire drivers around here on the phone constantly while driving and I always report it, time, place,taxi number, it is investigated (I assume) and have had the odd time when a copper has rang me to confirm the details of what I have seen.

As to the op, plod are not bothered, too much paperwork for them to bother with, they can follow up and prosecute though and it does not have to be a copper to see the offence at all, there are many instances of a video only prosecution, a couple of lads around here before Christmas videoed themselves acting like nutters in their cars, they uploaded the footage to youtube but left on the reg nos and the clear images of them driving the cars, plod saw it and they both got banned after the magistrate saw it too, no coppers actually saw the offence take place though. 
If there had been an accident they would have been all over you for the video to back up their prosecution then - and a copper would not have witnessed it either.
It is also illegal to drive while holding a mobile phone - end of.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It doesn't even seem close to dangerous driving. If she chooses to endanger herself though, who cares?
> 
> I think you need to get out more.


Thing is it's not just herself she's endangering,theres a kid in the passenger seat as well as other road users.

Mike


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It doesn't even seem close to dangerous driving. If she chooses to endanger herself though, who cares?
> 
> I think you need to get out more.


taking into account the numerous times she nearly went into me? Again my in car camera has let me down!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mike41 said:


> Thing is it's not just herself she's endangering,theres a kid in the passenger seat as well as other road users.
> 
> Mike


It's her kid.

From what i've seen in that video, she really doesn't seem to be endangering any road users, maybe it's possible there would be a minor shunt because there isn't much awareness.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Saj said:


> taking into account the numerous times she nearly went into me? Again my in car camera has let me down!


Where did she nearly go into you? She got reasonably close at the end but was only edging forwards.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Where did she nearly go into you? She got reasonably close at the end but was only edging forwards.


As I have said, this is not a video of all the whole journey, all 15 mins of it through two town centres.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

A 12 year old boy was knocked down and killed right outside my house 8 years ago, the driver was texting and mounted the pavement.

I think you did right reporting it..


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> A 12 year old boy was knocked down and killed right outside my house 8 years ago, the driver was texting and mounted the pavement.
> 
> I think you did right reporting it..


Well they kinda fobbed me off over the phone, but still in two minds whether to or not.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> It's her kid.
> 
> From what i've seen in that video, she really doesn't seem to be endangering any road users, maybe it's possible there would be a minor shunt because there isn't much awareness.


So its fine to drive like that,on the phone,driving up behind the op at speed in the video,going as hard as she is over the speed bumps,because its her kid in the front?
First time I watched it I could'nt see much wrong admittedly, but after a couple of views I'd say she has'nt got the car under her full control in a lot of that footage.

Mike


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I think reporting it is the right thing to do, it could save someone's life in the long run and it's not for us to decide what if any offence may have been committed ? And if she can't or won't excersise a duty of care over a child in her car (Is there any way of knowing if it is her child ?) then she needs to be told !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm dead against phone usage in the car. 

It's not much worse than people who are distracted eating, smoking, talking to passengers or playing with their in car gadgets. 

To cover only 3 miles in 15 miles means an average speed of 12mph. So much of it must have been very slow. How can we gauge how fast she was going? Don't think we can too well.

I don't see bits where she nearly ran into the back of you. I'm not convinced she did move out far enough to make it look as if she was going to pass you. She barely got any closer and reacted pretty quickly.

The only offence I see there is usage of the phone. Up to you if you wish a complaint on that matter. 

Do you regularly complain about other poor driving and offences you see on the street?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mike41 said:


> So its fine to drive like that,on the phone,driving up behind the op at speed in the video,going as hard as she is over the speed bumps,because its her kid in the front?
> First time I watched it I could'nt see much wrong admittedly, but after a couple of views I'd say she has'nt got the car under her full control in a lot of that footage.
> 
> Mike


She isn't exactly driving at speed. You're right, she doesn't seem to have the car under full control.

I'm merely suggesting, it's not exactly even slightly unusual or worth the effort of reporting, in fact it's not even particularly dangerous.

If you drive more than to the shops and back, this is pretty common and really not worth worrying about.

If he had been particularly concerned about being shunted, why not pull over in the space of 3 miles and let her pass?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'm dead against phone usage in the car.
> 
> It's not much worse than people who are distracted eating, smoking, talking to passengers or playing with their in car gadgets.
> 
> ...


+1, it would be a complete and utter waste of everyones time.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

shocking


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> She isn't exactly driving at speed. You're right, she doesn't seem to have the car under full control.
> 
> I'm merely suggesting, it's not exactly even slightly unusual or worth the effort of reporting, in fact it's not even particularly dangerous.
> 
> ...


It is hard to tell the speed apart from the first video where she does seem to come round the first bend and up behind the op at a fair pace. I cant understand the mindset of someone driving whilst on the phone like this with a kid,whoevers he/she is sat in the front.
I agree that its not unusual to see this kind of driving,we get it round here all the time,those speed bumps are pretty useless, you can drive over them between the wheels and not have to slow down at all. My cousin drives an hgv all week and has one of those dash mounted cams,regularly posts videos on FB of far worse examples than this. 
Mike


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> *It's her kid. *
> 
> From what i've seen in that video, she really doesn't seem to be endangering any road users, maybe it's possible there would be a minor shunt because there isn't much awareness.


stupidist thing i have ever heard you come out with tbh.

is this what you say when theres child abuse going on by parents? "its their kid" :wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> stupidist thing i have ever heard you come out with tbh.
> 
> is this what you say when theres child abuse going on by parents? "its their kid" :wall:


Why do I care about someone elses responsibility?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

rest my case


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Why do I care about someone elses responsibility?


I would have thought for the same reason I wouldn't want to see you suffer, human decency !

A minor foot note, this for me is post number 3000 !


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> I would have thought for the same reason I wouldn't want to see you suffer, human decency !
> 
> A minor foot note, this for me is post number 3000 !


Congratulations :lol::lol::lol:
:thumb:

Mike


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I wouldn't report it, as said there is a lot worse out there. Don't agree with using phone whilst in car as she is endangering herself, kid and anyone else that comes into contact with her. Worst bit for me was the speed she caught you up in the first video, she came round that bend and up behind you at a fair old lick.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't stand people who put children at risk by stupid driving 

Yes she didn't have an accident this time but only takes one sharp brake for her to veer off and someone go into her

However there's no point reporting anything minor like that, the police will do sweet fa about it


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Get it reported.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> It doesn't even seem close to dangerous driving. If she chooses to endanger herself though, who cares?
> 
> I think you need to get out more.


I can see where RP is kinda coming from.

To the OP. If you thought that she was driving in a dangerous manner, and you was concerned she was getting too close, I would of just pulled over where it was safe to do so, let her pass and made her someone else's problem.

You say she was driving dangerously, but, can I ask? When you turned left at the roundabout, had you, at that point, had sight of the Ambulance?

Just asking, that's all....


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Let me ask you this. What's the difference between driving whilst using a mobile phone and driving whilst under the influence or drink or drugs? 

In both cases, you don't have full control of the vehicle.

In both cases, the driver isn't driving with full concentration on the road.

In both cases the driver is putting every single INNOCENT road user at risk to injury, damage, death etc. You don't need to be driving fast to kill someone or to inflict life changing injuries.

Yet you'd expect people to report drink driving offences wouldn't you? Well why not mobile phone usage? 

Drink/drug driving and driving using a mobile phone are my pet hates. I've picked too many people up off the road through incidents caused by these offences.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> Let me ask you this. What's the difference between driving whilst using a mobile phone and driving whilst under the influence or drink or drugs?
> 
> In both cases, you don't have full control of the vehicle.
> 
> ...


I'm not excusing using a mobile phone in the car, but it's not in the same league as drink driving.

Every weekend you see people fall over their feet as they are drunk. You don't see people falling over because they are using a phone.

Drink/drugs completely ruin all your reactions and ability to see things.

Using a phone Is inline with eating and drinking in the car. Something a lot of people think is OK.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Kerr said:


> I'm not excusing using a mobile phone in the car, but it's not in the same league as drink driving.
> 
> Every weekend you see people fall over their feet as they are drunk. You don't see people falling over because they are using a phone.
> 
> ...


Not suggesting you are excusing the use of it mate. I just think it should be in the same league as drink driving.

You're in charge of the same vehicle that is potentially going to cause the same amount of damage regardless of what influence you're under.

I also agree with you regarding the eating and drinking in a vehicle - not sure about anyone else, but I see no end of people doing this and they are shocked and surprised when I point out it's an offence - which is also disturbing in its own right.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

If I were to complain every time I saw someone using a phone or reading etc etc whilst driving il be on the blower everyday, also see far worse driving than that
Just use the cameras for evidence in a accident, don't be a video warrior who uses these to just have a paddy about other people on the road.
I do agree with RP, if she's willing to run that risk she will have to live with it, if that situation were to ever come about, heaven forbid


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

had some *** go through the red light at a pedestrian crossing we were stood at started bleeping so stepped out only for the *** to crawl through (other side of road so didnt hit us) on his phone that much he didnt even twig me swearing at him! he turned the corner then hit the curb as he was still looking down at his phone, i hope he dies tomorrow!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

This has become an interesting debate, to be blunt, I do see this everyday but to not this extent, I thought I had the full journey recorded which would have shown its true light on her driving, but was let down by my camera going wrong, so instead I put up what I had.

Yes in hindsight, I should have pulled over and let her go by, but I was pretty disturbed at the duration I just kept going.

Ambulance at the roundabout: Yes upon turning left I didn't see the Ambulance, due to the fact that this is a what I call a blind roundabout where you literally have to go onto the roundabout before seeing anything, plus where the ambulance is coming from is up hill.

Some others are right, I have seen much worse and done nothing about it, (dont have the time) but today I did and took the time to pull it off but dissapointed that my camera let me down!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'm not excusing using a mobile phone in the car, but it's not in the same league as drink driving.


well going back to 2002...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1885775.stm

and a few more...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ee-mobile-phones-dangerous-drink-driving.html

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/mythbusters/videos/cell-phone-vs-drunk-driving-minimyth.htm


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy monty said:


> well going back to 2002...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1885775.stm
> 
> ...


Personally I wouldn't agree with that.

Just think yourself how you can manage to carry out other tasks when you are using your phone without too much issues that do cause you issues when you are drunk.

Obviously the legal system doesn't agree they are in the same league either.

3 points and £100 for using the phone and more often than not a year ban minimum and a sizeable fine for drink driving.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Its been reported to the local road policing unit, don't expect anything to happen or any feedback!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I see both points of this arguement. I am also a dead set person against the use of mobile phones in cars and think it should be classed as dangerous driving. I have seen what happens when people are more focussed on a phone rather than on driving. 

However, i do have an in car camera and a friend in Cleveland Police Traffic... i send him a copy of the only really dangerous drivers.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Just a video that happened to pop up on my 'feed' on faceache:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> Just a video that happened to pop up on my 'feed' on faceache:
> 
> Think! Text Driving Ad - YouTube


So, you see a car veering towards you and you use the horn and make no attempt to avoid them.

But yes, there are people that stupid that think texting whilst driving is a good idea but, the opening post doesn't seem anything like this.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> So, you see a car veering towards you and you use the horn and make no attempt to avoid them.
> 
> But yes, there are people that stupid that think texting whilst driving is a good idea but, the opening post doesn't seem anything like this.


Granted it's a little 'out there', but my point about the drink driving and using a phone debate (again a little off topic - apologies) is that regardless of what's impairing your concentration, the consequences are/will be/could be the same.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mark ST said:


> Granted it's a little 'out there', but my point about the drink driving and using a phone debate (again a little off topic - apologies) is that regardless of what's impairing your concentration, the consequences are/will be/could be the same.


This is of course true, I just dislike these "think" speed kills adverts which are far too simplistic, like there was a previous one about a car pulling out onto an nsl road and apparently it was only the driver who was driving along below the speed limit who was responsible.


----------

